# Super Paper Mario Wii



## cliche guevara (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone played it yet? Am seriously considering buying it but don't get paid for another ten days and already deep in overdraft.


----------



## tommers (Sep 14, 2007)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> Anyone played it yet? Am seriously considering buying it but don't get paid for another ten days and already deep in overdraft.



ol' lemontop is playing it as I type.  It looks weird.  I'm having a go in a minute. I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 14, 2007)

I downloaded it this week but haven't had chance to play it yet - it has got fine reviews though.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2007)

Just played the first few stages...  It's good.  I don't normally like mario - too cutesy, too simple and too 2D...

it's still cutesy but early impressions are that it will be quite complicated and it isn't 2D any more...

it's quite clever actually.... 

and it's funny, even.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2007)

altho... does EVERYTHING have to have hit points these days?


----------



## al (Oct 2, 2007)

this game is bloody brilliant, it brings back so many memories - it just seems so solidly 'mario' that it lights a little flame of happy in my heart when I play it...

all the 2d platforming is just how you remember mario from back in the day - the precision, the  joy of nailing a particular jump, the leap of logic when you realise that you get up to there like _that_, it's all fantastic.

I'm actually a bit worried that galaxy isn't going to be as good as this.....


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like the RGP element to it.

It reminds me of Wonderboy III on the Master System.


----------



## Dj TAB (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it lots, the 3d element adds plenty to the old 2d version....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought this on eBay the other day, still hasn't fucking arrived yet...


----------



## zenie (Oct 2, 2007)

why is it called paper though?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 2, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> why is it called paper though?



'Cos everyone is as thin as paper when it flips from 3D to 2D?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> why is it called paper though?



Everyone is 2d paper cut out.  When Mario and characters turn left and right they go flat half way through.

Its very clever and classic Nintendo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2008)

Still need to get back to this, really liked it but there's too much fucking talking; fuck the story I just want snazzy clever 2d/3d shenanigans!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 4, 2008)

i've got it and Supoer Mario Galaxy

Galaxy is a lot better imho, although Paper Mario is pretty difficult once you get into it.

Either that or go and buy Guitar Hero 3, oh yeah !


----------



## astral (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought this for my BIL for his birthday, he loves it and my sister isn't talking to me anymore.


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2008)

Played it a few months ago and finished it but didn't really like it. Super Mario Galaxy OTH......


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 4, 2008)

Got to the seventh door then stopped playing, not for any particular reason either. Still to play Super Mario Galaxy, but I won't have a Wii come Tuesday


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2008)

Its good at the start but then they don't really do much with it as you get into it apart from having nice touching (aww) story line.

Games OK, hardly RPG, just play Bowser and defeat everything easily.


----------

